# Open letter of Apology



## Ratsel (Dec 1, 2011)

Dear Members of ww2Aircraft.net,

Please allow me to apologize for what I did. I went under the name P-40K-5 who was previously banned, then I re-opened another account under the name Ratsel. I thought that I could get away with it.

My poor behavior was extremely inappropriate, immature, and lacked the respect that the members here deserve. It was a disruption and distracted others from enjoying an otherwise very fine forum.

It was embarrassing, but I learned that nobody appreciated my poor behavior. In the future, I have every intention of curbing my thoughtless actions and learn to adjust my behavior befitting the environment and situation of this website. It was not my intention to cause any embarrassment or inconvenience. In retrospect, I believe the situation resulted from other forum members getting the best of me. While this is by no means an excuse for my behavior, knowing the cause will help me guard against future mistakes.

Again, I am sorry for my actions and I hope that we can put this matter behind us. I look forward to being part of this forum again. If you have any thoughts in this, please feel free to share.

Sincerely,
Ratsel


----------



## Readie (Dec 1, 2011)

I admire your honesty Ratsel / P-40K-5. 
I know that we have had our disagreements in the past but, if you mean what you posted we will benefit from your undoubted knowledge upon your return.
John


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2011)

Ratsel - this forum would benefit from any new perspective that a member brings --- that said -- it must be constructive. Re-hashed party lines are tiresome, especially when the same fights come up again and again - always resulting in mexican stand-offs  (no offense intended for our Mexican members ).

Welcome back -- no sh*t disturbing please, just honest dialogue. 

Proud Canadian

MM


----------



## Sagittario64 (Dec 1, 2011)

I know not really the nature of your supposed offense, ratsel(apparently im too young on this forum to have known you as P-40K-5). but i can tell you that you have been one of the most helpful people to me on this forum.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 1, 2011)

Good on you for being honest, Ratsel. Naughty boy


----------



## A4K (Dec 1, 2011)

Everyone makes mistakes, but it takes a man (or mature woman ) to stand up and admit to them. Good on ya mate!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 1, 2011)

With all here.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 1, 2011)

A classy post Ratsel. But no hugs please.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2011)

Dunno what you did, but admitting your mistake and stepping up to the plate with an apology is a good start! 

None of that huggin' sh*t down here either....


----------



## N4521U (Dec 2, 2011)

I have said it before,

we learn more by our mistakes,
than our successes.

Learning what does Not work is often a better lesson than what does.
It's called experience. I'm Old, I have had many of them.

Good-on-yah. Be a contributor!

Bill


----------



## Arossihman (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm new here but well done sir!


----------



## Readie (Dec 3, 2011)

Lets move on
John


----------

